
Skype Down - itamarb
http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/606780/Skype-DOWN-Microsoft-Messenger-Not-Working-Europe-Australia-USA
======
johansch
That headline seems to downplay it a lot. It was totally down for at least 6
hours.

I introduced Slack to the team today...

~~~
kanusterkund
Which one? The one that says "Skype Down" or the tabloid one that screams
"Skype DOWN: Microsoft messenger and video chat app NOT working across the
GLOBE"?

~~~
johansch
Twenty minutes ago it said "Skype down for _some_ customers". Now both the HN
title and the target website title has been edited.

------
nerdy
I wonder if this has anything to do with their inclusion of Skype call support
directly in Edge.

[http://www.digitaltrends.com/?p=836715](http://www.digitaltrends.com/?p=836715)

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2984806/web-
apps/microsofts-e...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2984806/web-
apps/microsofts-edge-browser-will-soon-support-skype-calls-without-a-
plugin.html)

[http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/19/skype-for-web-will-
soon-w...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/19/skype-for-web-will-soon-work-
without-plug-ins-on-microsoft-edge/)

[https://blogs.office.com/2015/09/18/enabling-seamless-
commun...](https://blogs.office.com/2015/09/18/enabling-seamless-
communication-experiences-for-the-web-with-skype-skype-for-business-and-
microsoft-edge/)

------
alexivanovs
Been down for 8+ hours here and still unable to connect. They said an hour ago
that it's being rectified. [1]

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/Skype/status/645980952930447360](https://twitter.com/Skype/status/645980952930447360)

~~~
Pamar
I have used the web client for the past six hours with no problem at all ...

[https://login.skype.com/login](https://login.skype.com/login)

------
tluyben2
Still 'down' here (in Spain) however it was never really down for us
(NL/ES/UK); it says you are offline and all in the list are offline but
chatting and calling etc just works as normal (I called phone numbers, Skype
users and chatted) even though it reports offline. If you logout however you
cannot login again. I don't have a business account.

------
viach
Weird, I also had troubles with Skype today and tried Hangouts - it worked
very well (means not that terrible experience as usually). Coincidence?

~~~
bad_user
Hangouts worked for us a couple of hours ago, but half an hour ago it stopped
working, triggering errors. I believe a lot of people jumped on it and it's
also having hiccups.

Also, Skype just recovered for us, we're having a call in 4 as I'm writing
this. EDIT: Skype is still misbehaving.

------
xrjn
Still having issues connecting - a few hours ago I couldn't sign in, now I'm
having trouble loading my contact list.

------
kraftman
didnt skype used to be p2p so that things like this wouldnt happen?

~~~
shin_lao
It used to be. But Microsoft made it more centralized.

~~~
mironathetin
Indeed, great move.

Although, judging upon the number of comments, no-one seems to care that much.

~~~
yread
Well they said it was because of the post-pc era, more mobile phones
connecting to skype, mobile phones are not really suited for p2p video
streaming. But then they somehow managed to make skype mobile experience so
bad that it probably wouldn't be that big of a problem

------
antidaily
Back up for me.

------
wavesum
no skype here yet (finland)

